# *exact* height of Giotto Evo?



## neeb (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello all, I'm wondering if someone with a Giotto Evo can tell me what the *exact* height of the machine is in millimetres (+/- 2mm), *without* the rail, but *including* the lip at the front of the cup tray...

It's really going to be a matter of a few mm whether I can fit this under my kitchen cabinets and still have room to keep my favourite cups on the tray (and to be able to insert them onto the tray, bearing in mind that the lip at the front will be just a little higher than the tray surface itself).

I have 448 mm height under my cabinets. My cups are 65 mm high. That should give me 383 mm to play with, and I have seen it written that the height of the machine without the rail is 15 inches.. If it really is exactly 15 inches (381 mm) I'm fine, but if it's 2 or 3 mm more than that I'm not! ;-)

I do realise that this is a hand-made item and that actual heights will vary a bit, but it would be reassuring to know that the stated measurements are spot on within reasonable bounds (I guess I could sand a mm or two off the bottom of the feet if necessary..  )


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

nneb,

Welcome to the forum.

The height to the top of the lip on my Giotto Plus PID is 368mm.

The tray itself is then 13mm lower.

So 365 -13 + 65 = 420 to top of your cups ?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could probably take the feet off if it came to it, but sounds like you may be good anyway.


----------



## neeb (Aug 10, 2015)

That's briilliant, thanks!!

I did see something somewhere that implied that the premium plus and the evo were slightly different heights, but I find that very hard to believe as they look like they are in exactly the same boxes.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Dylan said:


> You could probably take the feet off if it came to it, but sounds like you may be good anyway.


It would be sitting on the power flex if you took the feet off unless you could replace them with shorter feet.


----------

